#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Wie Wil Mij Aub Helpen?

## dolfijn101

Salaam dames en heren.

Ik zit met een probleem en ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen of advies kan geven. Ik heb zo'n 7 maanden contact met een Marokaanse jongen. Ik zelf ben ook van marokaanse afkomst en ben islamitisch. Ik ben op deze jongen verliefd geworden. Maar de Islam vertelt ons dat we geen relatie mogen beginnen met elkaar. Ik probeerde daarom deze gevoelens te negeren, maar ze bleven maar doorgaan. Ik denk de hele dag door aan hem. Zondag toen ik de rah sha ging bidden had ik ALLAH om hulp gevraagd om voor deze jongen geen gevoelens meer te hebben. Ik bidde zo lang en deed de doe'a smeekte ALLAH om hulp om van de gevoelens af te komen die ik heb voor deze jongen. Toen ging ik slapen en droomde het volgende:

Ik droomde over mijn eigen bruiloft. Ik was in het wit gekleed en zat op een stoel. Mijn haar had ik los en ik had henna op mijn handen. Ik zag mijn familie in vreugde dansen. Ik keek naar een wit kleed dat op de muur was gehangen daarop stond mijn naam en de naam van de jongen van wie ik had gebid geen gevoelens meer te hebben. Dit was het laatste wat ik zag. Ik ben nu zo bang dat ik niet weet wat ik moet doen. Mag ik geloven in deze droom? heeft het een betekenis zo ja wat betekent het dan? A.u.b mensen als jullie mij kunnen helpen hiermee zou ik erg blij zijn. 

Alvast bedankt en tot gauw insha allah.

Liefs saida.

----------


## Logic

Lieve dolfijn, ik vindt het heel erg dat je zo in de problemen zit. Ik ben zelf ongelovig en ik hoop dat je mijn mening kunt waarderen. Het enige dat ik kan zeggen is het volgende:

Als je in de Koran gelooft, dan kun je je beter aan de regels houden die erin staan. Als jij werkelijk gelooft dat je gestraft zult worden voor het hebben van een relatie met deze jongen, dan is de keuze die je moet maken heel simpel. Als je bereid bent om de straf te accepteren, dan moet je gewoon gelukkig met die jongen zijn. Als je niet bereid bent om de straf te accepteren, dan moet je je gevoelens onderdrukken. Er is echt geen andere optie. Ik weet dat dat heel naar klinkt, maar je zult moeten kiezen. Als je ervoor kiest om je gevoel te onderdrukken, maar het lukt je niet, dan moet je hulp zoeken. Ik kan je verzekeren dat het mogelijk is om je gevoelens te onderdrukken en ze zelfs op te lossen. Het kost echter veel tijd en moeite om zulke beheersing over jezelf te krijgen. Je moet er veel voor nadenken en mediteren. Meditatie is heel nauw verwant aan het Boeddhisme en Hindoeisme, dus als je je met meditatie gaat bezighouden, gaan mensen misschien denken dat je die andere geloven interessant vindt. Dan word je misschien raar aangekeken door familie en vrienden. Maar dat is de prijs die je dan moet betalen om de straf te kunnen ontlopen die je krijgt als je doorgaat met die jongen. Wat is erger? Jezelf leren beheersen en raar aangekeken worden door familie en vrienden en de mooie relatie met die jongen mislopen.......... of de straf die erop staat van de Islam als je een relatie met hem hebt? Je moet uitmaken wat erger is en dan kiezen.

Kortom, het is een hele moeilijke situatie waar jij in zit en de uitweg is niet gemakkelijk. Ik kan wel zeggen dat het hele probleem zou verdwijnen als je niet in de Islam geloofde, want als je niet in de Islam gelooft, dan is er niks dat je vertelt dat je geen relatie met hem mag hebben. Ik ben er van overtuigd dat je in iets gelooft dat niet de waarheid is en ik vind het heel erg om te zien hoe jou geloof in iets dat niet bestaat, je in zo'n moeilijke situatie brengt. Maar ja, ik denk niet dat ik je kan overtuigen om te stoppen met geloven, dus ik kan je alleen wijzen op het advies dat ik je eerder in deze post heb gegeven.

Ik hoop met heel mijn hart dat je er uitkomt en ik leef met je mee.

----------


## hanouna

Mijn mening is dat er binnen de islam gevoelens van liefde helemaal niet haram zijn, alleen de daden die je naar aanleiding van die gevoelens zou kunnen doen, kunnen haram zijn. Volgens mij zegt de islam ook dat er liefde moet zijn tussen een man en zijn vrouw. Islam is 1 en al liefde, dus elke soort liefde is mooi en gegeven door Alah ta3ala. Verder wil ik graag weten of je Salat el istigara hebt verricht, en naar aanleiding daarvan je droom hebt gekregen. Dit is dan waarschijnlijk het antwoord dat je van Alah hebt gekregen, en Hij weet het het best, wa laho a3lam.

Ik denk dat als jullie liefde oprecht is, en je serieuze plannen met elkaar hebt, dat het helemaal niet slecht is om de stap te zetten die 2 geliefden met elkaar maken. Je moet het wel zeker weten natuurlijk. Maar het is echt geweldig om getrouwd te zijn met iemand, een liefdesleven te hebben, EN wetende dat het halal is wat je doet. Ik kan het gevoel niet beschrijven, maar het is hemels naar mijn mening. Ik ben onlangs getrouwd, en ik heb in mijn wilde dromen niet kunnen voorspellen dat het zo geweldig zou kunnen zijn. (wetende dat mijn man nog in marokko woont en we dus gescheiden van elkaar leven.....  :frons:  )

Ik hoop dat je wat aan mijn mening hebt, en dat je inmiddels al beter me tje gevoelens om kan gaan.

Lahi 3awnk al ougt.

----------


## hanouna

Dat laatste stuk komt raar over, maar ik bedoel te zeggen dat het dus super is als we dan wel bij elkaar zijn....niet dat ik het zo leuk vind om gescheiden te leven van mijn man hahaha want dat is echt een hel!

----------


## Fharasha

Lief Dolfijntje,

Verliefd zijn is niet haram! Als jouw en zijn gevoelens serieus zijn, wat houdt jullie dan tegen om te trouwen?

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door dolfijn101_ 
> *Salaam dames en heren.
> 
> Ik zit met een probleem en ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen of advies kan geven. Ik heb zo'n 7 maanden contact met een Marokaanse jongen. Ik zelf ben ook van marokaanse afkomst en ben islamitisch. Ik ben op deze jongen verliefd geworden. Maar de Islam vertelt ons dat we geen relatie mogen beginnen met elkaar. Ik probeerde daarom deze gevoelens te negeren, maar ze bleven maar doorgaan. Ik denk de hele dag door aan hem. Zondag toen ik de rah sha ging bidden had ik ALLAH om hulp gevraagd om voor deze jongen geen gevoelens meer te hebben. Ik bidde zo lang en deed de doe'a smeekte ALLAH om hulp om van de gevoelens af te komen die ik heb voor deze jongen. Toen ging ik slapen en droomde het volgende:
> 
> Ik droomde over mijn eigen bruiloft. Ik was in het wit gekleed en zat op een stoel. Mijn haar had ik los en ik had henna op mijn handen. Ik zag mijn familie in vreugde dansen. Ik keek naar een wit kleed dat op de muur was gehangen daarop stond mijn naam en de naam van de jongen van wie ik had gebid geen gevoelens meer te hebben. Dit was het laatste wat ik zag. Ik ben nu zo bang dat ik niet weet wat ik moet doen. Mag ik geloven in deze droom? heeft het een betekenis zo ja wat betekent het dan? A.u.b mensen als jullie mij kunnen helpen hiermee zou ik erg blij zijn. 
> 
> Alvast bedankt en tot gauw insha allah.
> 
> Liefs saida.*


Lieve Saida,

Geloof er maar in. Er wacht je vast een mooie toekomst. Laat die jongen je toch gewoon trouwen...Je moet je gevoelens toch helemaal niet gaan onderdrukken. Wil ie je niet trouwen dan?

----------


## amandabeek

De profeet heeft gezegddat je slechte dromen voor je moet houden
Verliefd zijn is geen zonde
advies: trouwen!

----------


## Miss_Selina

de istikhaarah-gebed.
Djaabier Ibn Abdoellah (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) zei: "De Profeet was gewend ons te leren Allah's raad te vragen in alle zaken. Zoals hij gewend was ons een Soerah uit de Qor'aan te leren. Hij zei: "Als iemand van julllie een belangrijke beslissing moet nemen, laat hem twee Raka'aat [2] bidden buiten de verplichte gebed, en dan zeggen:

74. O Allah! Ik zoek leiding in Uw kennis en kracht van Uw macht. en ik vraag om Uw veelomvattende zegeningen, U beschikt over macht en ik niet , U bent alwetend en ik niet. U bent de kenner van het onwaarneembare, O Allah! Als U weet dat deze aangelegenheid gunstig is voor mijn religie en mijn (levens) onderhoud en voor mij in het Hiernamaals, (of zeg: Als het beter is voor mijn huidige en latere noodzaak) laat U het dan voor mij bepalen en maak het gemakkelijk voor mij om het te verkrijgen, en zegen mij hiermee. En als U weet dat deze aangelegenheid schadelijk is voor mij in mijn religie en mijn (levens) onderhoud en in het Hiernamaals (of zeg: Als het slecht is voor mijn huidige en latere noodzaak), Houdt het dan ver weg van mij en laat mij hiervan afstand nemen. En verorden datgene wat goed is voor mij en laat mij hier tevredenheid in vinden."[3].


"   ߡ  ߡ        ѡ      ȡ       -   -                                       ." 


"Allaahoemma iennie astakhieroeka bi'ielmieka, wa astaqdieroeka bieqoedratieka, wa as-aloeka mien fadlieka l-'adhziem, fa-iennaka taqdieroe wa laa aqdier, wa ta'lamoe, wa laa a'lam, wa Anta allaamoe lghoeyoeb, Allaahoemma ien koenta ta'lamoe anna hadha l-amra - [zeg dan wat er moet worden besloten] - Khayroen lie fie dienie wa ma'aashie wa 'aaqiebatie amrie - [of zeg] - 'Aadjieliehie wa aadjielieh. Faqdhoerhoe lie wa yassierhoe lie thoemma baariek lie fieh, wa ien koenta ta'lamoe anna haadha l-amra sharroen lie fie dienie wa ma'aashie wa 'aaqiebatie amrie - [of zeg] - 'Aadjieliehie wa aadjielieh. Fasriefhoe 'annie wasriefnie 'anhoe waqdoer liey lkhayra h'aythoe kaana thoemma ardiennie bieh". Een ieder die de raad van de Schepper vraagt, zal er geen spijt van krijgen en degene die de raad van de gelovigen vraagt, zal zich zeker voelen over zijn beslissingen. Allah heeft in de Qor'aan gezegd: " en raadpleeg hen bij de zaak. En wanneer je dan besloten hebt, vertrouw dan op Allah."[4]

----------

